# Hollywood to sell movies online



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Hollywood studios will start selling digital versions of films such as
"Brokeback Mountain" and "King Kong" on the Internet this week,
the first time major movies have been available online to own.*

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- The films can't be burned onto a disc for viewing on a DVD player. Still, the move is seen as a step toward full digital distribution of movies over the Internet.

Six studios said they would announce Monday that sales will begin through the download Web site Movielink. The site is jointly owned by five of the seven major studios.

Warner Bros., Universal Pictures, Sony Pictures, Paramount Pictures, Twentieth Century Fox and MGM will offer some first-run and older titles on Movielink. New films will be priced similar to DVDs -- between $20 and $30 -- while older titles will sell for $10 to $20.

In a separate announcement, Sony and Lionsgate said they will sell films through the CinemaNow site...

More @ *CNN.com*


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hmmm...we'll see if this really flys.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Now this from Phillip Swann @ TVPredictions.com



> Sounds good, right?
> 
> Well, here's the catch: the DVD can't be played on a TV-based DVD player. It can
> only be seen by using a DVD-enabled laptop or personal computer.
> ...


More @ *TVPredictions.com*


----------

